# Replacement rubber trim



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Where can I get replacement rubber trim like around the windows on the doors, the rearwindows, etc for my Rabbit truck and 88 Scirocco?


----------



## Joeychgo4 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Replacement rubber trim (art.clemens)*

three basic choices - do a google search - ebay - junkyards. Ive had good luck at junkyards


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Replacement rubber trim (Joeychgo4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joeychgo4* »_three basic choices - do a google search - ebay - junkyards. Ive had good luck at junkyards

Which junk yards? I'm local and looking...


----------

